# Girl Struck by Lightning While Masturbating



## wizehop

DAFUCK I just read..and this site is not a joke???

http://stopmasturbationnow.org/weat...k-by-lightning-when-masturbating/#prettyPhoto

*17 Year Old Girl Struck by Lightning While Masturbating*
Posted on July 17, 2014 by augustweisz in Weather // 796 Comments







Unrelated Photo?

*(Stop Masturbation Now)— *There is nothing more disgusting than the thought of a teenage girl touching herself. Well… nature agrees too. Jennifer Connery of Hoagland Nebraska was struck by lightning this past Tuesday while masturbating outside behind a tree. “We don’t let our kids masturbate in the home for this very reason so I guess she had to sneak out side” embarrassed father Winston Connery was quoted as saying when contacted.

According to medical experts the moisture between her genitals and her fingertips served as a conductor and caused a lot of damage to nerve endings there is a good chance she will not regain feeling in either. “She is lucky to have only been using two fingers at the time, it could have been much worse” Carol Rogers, pediatric nurse responded. “Right now I think she is just embarrassed that she had to learn a lesson the hard way”

Masturbation is a most deadly sin and children need to be protected from the temptation.


----------



## Kim Chee

There's a lot of lightning in this area at times. If a girl (especially underage) were struck dead by lightning while pleasuring herself I doubt you'd be reading about it.


----------



## Traveler

This is just too funny to not be Christian propaganda.


----------



## Tude

OMG - did you look through the rest of that website??? ::joyful::::joyful::::joyful::

Devil's Doorbell????? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA












LOL some of their names from the "prayer leaderboard"

Christina rubright
Paul Boner
I'lltouchit
Splooshing the noodle
Gordon groan

Webisite is gold! LOL


----------



## Kim Chee

wizehop said:


> DAFUCK I just read..and this site is not a joke???


Up late...trollin'

So, this site is called "stop masturbation now".
How did you find it?


----------



## wizehop

mmmmmmmichael said:


> How did you find it?



I cant take credit for this one. Got in last night and a buddy sent it too me. However I did stumble across a no masturbation sub Reddit last year which has some pretty good reads. Its a support group for dudes who need to stop jerkin it. I read one where this dude jerked so much he cried sometimes WHILE he fucking went at it..still laughing at him a year later.

http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/


----------



## Cree

Remind me never to shake hands if we meet


----------



## TheWindAndRain

*Introducing the Anti-Masturbation Cross*:


----------



## Cree

lol just wrong ^^^^^


----------



## Tude

you too can own the "No Wankie Blankie" hehe - the file's name btw is called "no-fap-blankt". ROFL


----------



## Tude

BWAHAHAHA from a countributor to the site ...


----------



## Cree

Tude, your having wayyyyyyy too much fun with this thread lol (as i'm seeing if 1 of my arms drift downward)


----------



## Tude

hehe I know. School is not in session for the Summer and it's just us staff here now - so no students and only two of us in offices - soooo quiet - and I'm sitting here laughing out loud. Lunatic. hehe


----------



## Cree

I just noticed the color scheme of the articles are BLUE ....jus sayin


----------



## Matt Derrick

wizehop said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/



nothing like reading stories about confused individuals that hate themselves


----------



## drewski

This entire thread made me now have to take a shit because I laughed so hard.


----------



## Art101

OMG I am almost crying from laughing ,and the responses are classic,thanks for making my morning ya all.


----------



## todd

i wonder if it was Zeus sending a lightning bolt down? talk about shock and awe...


----------



## AlwaysLost

Thor was not pleased by her offering.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Thor was not pleased by her offering.



... Or perhaps he was a little TOO pleased? Lmao. ::sorry::
.....
.....
.....................::fuckinginbed::


----------



## AlwaysLost

Viking_Adventurer said:


> ... Or perhaps he was a little TOO pleased? Lmao. ::sorry::
> .....
> .....
> .....................::fuckinginbed::



Lmfao


----------



## Mankini

site also has a page called ''the finger-sniff test'. <3


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

that pussy was electrified.


----------



## Odin

I brought her so close... so close to [email protected]#Valkyrie.


----------

